# Let's memorize the Larger Catechism !



## Wayne

The last several years, we've seen several goal-oriented reading programs, like reading the BoT paperbacks, reading Calvin's _Institutes_.

I'd like to propose that we sign up here and now to memorize the Larger Catechism in 2011.

196 questions and answers breaks down to roughly four Q/A per week, with two days per week for review and Sundays off. Seems very do-able.

If you want to cheat just a bit, you could even start now.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

yep. As Usual Josh's point is quite true. Well, should I say observation. But I think it is very doable. What a great thing this would be. I would participate but I am going to take my oldest son through the Topical Memory System of Scripture the Navigator's have published.


----------



## dudley

Wayne I think it is a good idea and I will sign on. I am going to cheat a bit as you suggested and start this weekend. I am going to memorize the first 2 questions this weekend and proceed from there. I think it is a good idea.

Q. 1. What is the chief and highest end of man?
A. Man's chief and highest end is to glorify God, and fully to enjoy him forever.

Q. 2. How doth it appear that there is a God?
A. The very light of nature in man, and the works of God, declare plainly that there is a God; but his word and Spirit only do sufficiently and effectually reveal him unto men for their salvation.


----------



## Wayne

A widget for the WLC would be nice. Something that could be added to a blog.
Where would I find something like that?


----------



## dudley

Wayne said:


> A widget for the WLC would be nice. Something that could be added to a blog.
> Where would I find something like that?



Wayne, I do not know about a widget but “The Reformed Forum” has an audio version of The Westminster Larger Catechism. Each episode is divided into sections of ten questions. The question is read followed by the answer. A practice version that leaves space for the listener to respond with the answer is also available. You may also download all the episodes as a single zip file.

Go to: reformedforum.org/programs/westminster-standards/wlc/

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------

The Westminster Shorter Catechism is one of the most loved and well-used of all the Catechisms of the Reformation, and the most famous document of the assembly that met in Westminster Abbey from 1643-1649. The Westminster Confession of Faith, in its original and altered forms, became “by far the most influential doctrinal symbol in American Protestant history.” The Westminster Larger Catechism, by contrast, is neither loved, often used, or influential.

The Larger Catechism has long been neglected by Presbyterians and by evangelicals at large.

The content of the catechism is excellent, but the questions and answers, indeed, this entire section, requires knowledge of a long series of questions — a system hardly useful for memorization. I have read the entire WLC and I understand the content. I studied and read it by sections that interested me. When I wanted to understand the Reformed teaching on sacrament and especially the Lords Supper for example Having come from a Roman catholic upbringing I found the content to be very helpful in helping me understand the Reformed Faith and what we believe as Presbyterians. The WLC has fostered me in becoming not only a Knowledgeable Protestant but a full believing Reformed Protestant. I have read all the reformed Confessions but I am willing to give your idea a shot. I want to become a Knowledgeable Reformed Protestant and Presbyterian. 

I am now in a weekly bible class at my Presbyterian church. As an ex Roman catholic my knowledge of scripture was not up to par with my Protestant brothers , however I am gaining strength there also. 

Being part of the Board has also increased my faith as a Protestant Christian. I am growing in the Reformed faith and as a Protestant every day. I always ask Jesus our only mediator to guide me on my faith journey.


----------



## Wayne

Dudley:

Memorization of either Catechism will give you a structure to understand Scripture. You would still want to keep up with your reading in the Word of course.

An alternate idea, along the lines of bolstering your knowledge of Scripture, might be to start working on memorizing the book of Romans. 433 verses--one verse a day and Sundays for review. At that rate it would take just about a year and a half, which isn't so long as to lose sight of the goal. Or Galatians at one verse every two days and complete it in about ten months.

Anyway, back to the WLC, here's a schedule based on starting now, which then allows time to slow down through those longer sections on the ten commandments. Most of the answers aren't really any longer than what you see in the Shorter Catechism.

2010
Oct. 17-23-----------Q. 1-4
Oct. 24-30-----------Q. 5-8
Oct. 31-Nov. 6-------Q. 9-12
Nov. 7-13------------Q. 13-16
Nov. 14-20-----------Q. 17-20
Nov. 21-27-----------Q. 21-24
Nov. 28-Dec. 4-------Q. 25-28
Dec. 5-11------------Q. 29-32
Dec. 12-18-----------Q. 33-36
Dec. 19-25-----------Q. 37-40
Dec. 26-Jan. 1-------Q. 41-44
2011
Jan. 2-8--------------Q. 45-48
Jan. 9-15-------------Q. 49-52
Jan. 16-22-----------Q. 53-56
Jan. 23-29-----------Q. 57-60
Jan. 30-Feb. 5-------	Q. 61-64
Feb. 6-12------------Q. 65-68
Feb. 13-19-----------Q. 69-72
Feb. 20-26-----------Q. 73-76
Feb. 27-Mar. 5-------Q. 77-80
Mar. 6-12------------Q. 81-84
Mar. 13-19-----------Q. 85-88
Mar. 20-26-----------Q. 89-92
Mar. 27-Apr. 2--------Q. 93-96
Apr. 3-9---------------Q. 97-100
Apr. 10-16------------Q. 101-104
Apr. 17-23------------Q. 105-106
Apr. 24-30------------Q. 107-108
May 1-7---------------Q. 109-110
May 8-14-------------Q. 111-112
May 15-21------------Q. 113-114
May 22-28------------Q. 115-116
May 29-June 4--------Q. 117-118	
June 5-11-------------Q. 119-120
June 12-18------------Q. 121-122
June 19-25------------Q. 123-124
June 26-July 2---------Q. 125-126
July 3-9----------------Q. 127-128
July 10-16-------------Q. 129-130
July 17-23-------------Q. 131-132
July 24-30-------------Q. 133-134
July 31-Aug. 6---------Q. 135-136
Aug. 7-13--------------Q. 137-138
Aug. 14-20-------------Q. 139-140
Aug. 21-27-------------Q. 141-142
Aug. 28-Sept. 3--------Q. 143-144
Sept. 4-10--------------Q. 145-146
Sept. 11-17------------Q. 147-148
Sept. 18-24------------Q. 149-150
Sept. 25-Oct. 1--------Q. 151-152
Oct. 2-8----------------Q. 153-155
Oct. 9-15---------------Q. 156-158
Oct. 16-22--------------Q. 159-161
Oct. 23-29--------------Q. 162-165
Oct. 30-Nov. 5----------Q. 166-169
Nov. 6-12---------------Q. 170-173
Nov. 13-19--------------Q. 174-177
Nov. 20-26--------------Q. 178-181
Nov. 27-Dec. 3----------Q. 182-185
Dec. 4-10---------------Q. 186-189
Dec. 11-17--------------Q. 190-193
Dec. 18-24--------------Q. 194-196
Dec. 25-31--------------Review


----------



## dudley

Wayne thank you for the advice. I do think Memorization of either Catechism will give me a structure to understand Scripture better. I have read as I said the WLC and shorter when I was becoming a Presbyterian. It helped give me structure in the Reformed beliefs.


----------



## Rich Koster

It took me almost a year to memorize my phone number. I need a more flexible plan.


----------



## puritan628

I just did a search on iTunes, hoping to find a parallel app to the one I have: RTS's Westminster Shorter Catechism in 90 days, but I didn't locate anything. I like the one I have; it's not fancy, and it uses the honor system for quizzing, ie. self-study. I'd like to know if anyone finds anything like that for the WLC.


----------



## au5t1n

A worthy goal. I'm going to get some psalms under my belt first, but maybe by January I'll be ready to start.


----------



## baron

Rich Koster said:


> It took me almost a year to memorize my phone number



I know what you mean I still do not know our cell phone number. I only know my home phone number because we have had it for 17 years. When I was in the hospital I could not call any one due to only knowing my home number and no one was home.

I'm stilling trying to memorize the book of Ephesians. But it seems the older I get the harder it gets.

I heard on the net can't remember who it was maybe (Michael Horton) that what was needed in the church was for people to start reading and learing whole books of the Bible instead of learnig isolated scriptures verses.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




Wayne said:


> 196 questions and answers breaks down to roughly four Q/A per week, with two days per week for review and Sundays off. Seems very do-able.



I do not know if my brain could handle this. Does that also include learning the scripture along with the questions? The reason I ask is I meet people who can quote the confession but do not know the scripture verses. They know some of the scriptures but have to look up the refrence.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Out of curiosity is there a reason for choosing the WLC over the WSC or is it just preference?


----------



## Wayne

I wish you could all see some of the records here in the Historical Center--on the pages of _The Christian Observer_ in the 1930s, there were annually from among the many churches maybe as many as 1,000 or more names of children who had memorized the Shorter Catechism. How we as a nation have fallen!

The Shorter Catechism was designed for children, if I remember correctly, and so few ever memorize the Larger, that it just seemed like a great target. Even if you were never to complete the project, to have even a good portion of it set to memory would pay great dividends. I'd like to try this project, and then in 2012, take up again my work on the book of Romans (waaaay back in the Army in the 1970s, I had the first five chapters memorized).


----------



## Wayne

What he said .... and I should have.


----------



## Mushroom

I'd love to memorize the WLC, and I'll get started on it as soon as someone reminds me where I left my copy of the WCF....


----------



## py3ak

I think this is a good idea. I've been planning to work on memorizing the WLC in 2011, and this thread was a good jolt to determine to do so, rather than merely speculating about doing so.

We should set up a 900 number hotline where people can call anytime to be quizzed. 
"Thank you for calling the Westminster Larger Catechism hotline. What questions would you like to review today?"

It is possible to see that the Shorter Catechism is easier, not just because of the relative brevity of its answers, but because of their superior rhythm and the way that they often reflect better the exact language of the question. Also in its distillation of the Larger I think the Shorter sometimes acquired a more tightly knit connection between the questions. But for all of that, it is quite valuable to have memorized the ways in which the Scriptures manifest themselves to be the Word of God, or wherein justification and sanctification differ.


----------



## puritan628

Okay - I have a plan: I'm gonna post a question & answer a day (starting tomorrow), Monday through Thursday, to my church's Facebook fan page. Those who want to participate can memorize the questions and answers; those who don't can enjoy reading the Q's & A's. On Sunday before Bible study someone (me maybe?) can hear the recitations, keep a record, and perhaps award a certificate of completion at the end of 2011. Or something like that .... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Wayne

> We should set up a 900 number hotline where people can call anytime...



For a second there I thought you were proposing something more for desperation:

Caller: "I'm bailing out, man! I can't take it any more! I'm sweating. I can't sleep. It's too much."

WLC 900 Operator: "Hang in there, caller. We'll have someone over to your house in just a few minutes. You can do this. We're here for you; don't give up. This is worth the struggle."


----------



## py3ak

I'm sure we could provide that too.


----------



## Wayne

This was interesting, from Catechetical Instruction

Catechetical Instruction
by Archibald Alexander



> It may appear rather extraordinary, that the Assembly of Divines at Westminster, should have prepared two catechisms, as this seems rather calculated to distract than edify the church. But the history of this matter is simply this. The Larger Catechism was first composed by a committee of three members; Dr. Tuckney, Dr. Arrowsmith, and the Rev. Mr Newcomen; though there is good reason to believe that the first named had the chief hand in the composition. The work was highly approved, but was thought to be too long to be generally committed to memory by children, the committee was therefore directed to prepare a catechism containing the same truths, in a more condensed form. The Shorter Catechism is therefore an abridgement of the Larger, and by comparison it will be found to contain the substance of the Larger, expressed with more brevity, but containing, for the most part, the very language of the original. *It was formerly a frequent thing for young persons of both sexes, in our church, to commit to memory, accurately, the whole of the Larger Catechism.* Whether this practice is continued in many of the Presbyterian congregations, under care of the General Assembly, our information is not sufficient to enable us to declare; but we cannot but believe that young persons who have accomplished this object, have acquired a treasure which may be to them of more value than thousands of silver and gold. One thus armed with the panoply of divine truth, will not be liable to be “carried about with every wind of doctrine,” and every wild spirit of enthusiasm which may be abroad in the world; and when he reads religious books, or hears discourses from the pulpit, he will not only be capable of understanding them better than others, but will carry about with him a test, by which he can make trial of the correctness of what he hears or reads, and thus be in a situation to obey the apostle's exhortation, “Prove all things, hold fast that which is good.”



Also, I found this PB thread from earlier this year, which includes a link to some flash cards prepared for the WLC-- 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/those-learning-westminster-larger-catechism-58658/


----------



## Wayne

A few stray anecdotes on the subject:

_A Heart for Any Fate: The Biography of Richard Brevard Russell, Sr._, by Sally Russell. Page 19 


> "By the age of fourteen the boy could recite the Larger Catechism wherein thorny theological concerns introduced in the Shorter version were further expounded. He had inherited his grandfather's prodigious memory and ability to focus."



_Around the Tea Table_, by Dewitt Talmage. Chapter LVII. "The Sabbath Evening Tea-Table." Page 271


> When this evening comes we do not have any less on our table because it is a sacred day, but a little more. On other evenings we have in our dining-hall three of the gas-burners lighted, but on Sabbath evening we have four. We try to have the conversation cheerfully religious.
> 
> After the children are sleepy we do not keep them up to recite the "Larger Catechism." During summer vacation, when we have no evening service to attend at church, we sometimes have a few chapters of a Christian book read or a column of a Christian newspaper, or if any one has an essay on any religious theme, we hear that.



_Robert E. Speer: Prophet of the American Church_ (Geneva Press, 2000), by John F. Piper. Page 11


> "The children had to memorize, on Sundays, sometimes before worship, 'the Infant Catechism, the Shorter Catechism and the Westminster Larger Catechism.' It was a rigorous discipline. He recalled that he both loved and hated learning the catechism, and many years later, near the end of his life, said that he had never met 'another human being who had memorized the Larger Catechism.'"


----------



## Wayne

And thank you, Mr. Joshua, oh ginger-beered one! Much appreciated.


----------



## Wayne

....deafening silence....



[hadn't seen that little guy in a while]


----------



## KMK

I didn't see this until today. When do we start? What's schedule?


----------



## Wayne

No schedule. Just keep plugging away. If it gets laid aside, keep coming back.

"The journey _is_ the destination, dude."


----------



## bookslover

Heh. After all that excitement last October - three months goes by, and now all you get is the sound of crickets chirping.

That's human nature! (And, don't worry: I'm just as guilty as anyone else!)


----------



## KMK

Wayne said:


> No schedule. Just keep plugging away. If it gets laid aside, keep coming back.
> 
> "The journey _is_ the destination, dude."


 
No schedule! No deadline! No test! No performance review! No way!


----------



## Scott1

Perhaps one other application of this could be in individual or family worship.

Add a reading of a Larger Catechism question, the Scripture proofs to it, and short discussion if in family worship. 10 minutes for one question.


----------



## py3ak

I'm reading continuously through it, and I've memorized the first 9. However, I've been plagued with some doubts as to whether it would not be more practical to memorize the WSC, and be thoroughly familiar with the WLC.


----------



## Augusta

I just saw this today. I love the quiz link Joshua, thanks. I might begin to plug away at this also. I like the no deadlines etc. I can deal with that.


----------



## Wayne

Browsing through the 1943 volume of _The Christian Observer_ this morning, looking for articles by a particular author, and I spotted this:

Roll of Honor for 1942: Boys and Girls Who Have Memorized the Catechisms of the Church. 

The published names total 1,381 persons, larger by 124 names than the previous year, and yet it is observed in a related article that the number generally keeps shrinking year by year! 

Some 330 had memorized the Shorter Catechism. *Two had memorized the Larger! * [Rebecca Eldredge of TN and Henrietta Seacrest of NC] And the rest, about 1,050, had memorized the Child's Catechism.
Of those memorizing the Shorter, over 1/3 of them were from North Carolina.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Wayne said:


> *Two had memorized the Larger!*


 
How old were these two children, to be accurate?


----------



## Wayne

Samuel, there is a picture of Rebecca Eldredge inset in the article and she appears to be pre-teen. No other indication of the age of either child.

Which reminds me of another I came across once who had memorized the Larger Catechism, his name escapes me now, but he grew up to become a pastor in the PCA. In that fellow's case, he was well into his teenage years when he completed the task.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Wayne said:


> Samuel, there is a picture of Rebecca Eldredge inset in the article and she appears to be *pre-teen*.



Now, that's impressive!


----------



## Wayne

I had seen this some years ago and just came across it again.

Annually, for decades, _The Christian Observer_ would publish a roster of names of those who had memorized catechisms in the previous year. Certificates were awarded by the Observer in honor of their accomplishment.

Annually there were almost always at least one and perhaps two who had memorized the Larger Catechism. In 1960, it was James Benjamin Watson who was noted for this accomplishment.
Following a brief career as a lawyer, he went to seminary and has been a PCA pastor since 1987. He is currently pastor of the First Presbyterian church in Ellerbe, NC.


----------



## au5t1n

I'm learning the WLC now too. Church accountability makes all the difference.


----------



## Notthemama1984

austinww said:


> I'm learning the WLC now too. Church accountability makes all the difference.



Is your church learning it together?


----------



## au5t1n

Chaplainintraining said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning the WLC now too. Church accountability makes all the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your church learning it together?
Click to expand...


Since my church doesn't have an evening service (due to rented facilities that are used for other things), I've been attending the evening service of a nearby church plant, followed by their catechism and Scripture memory class, which is for both adults and children. This past Lord's day Rev. Mark Koller (http://www.puritanboard.com/members/markkoller/) was there to preach and administer the Lord's Supper. His four-year-old daughter humiliated the adults on the Shorter Catechism.


----------



## Notthemama1984

That is cool.


----------



## Wayne

[Stage whisper: What our friend Josh doesn't realize is that this whole memorization thing was just a clever ploy to keep him occupied, off the street, and out of trouble. . . .]


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

I just started... [again]


----------



## JS116

Me and my friend are doing doing this! Along with bible in a year..PLENTY enough to keep us busy.


----------



## JohnGill

Since that link is down I offer this one: The Westminster Larger Catechism (practice edition) - Reformed Forum


----------



## Zach

I'm impressed gentlemen. I feel like I'm hardly making any progress on the Shorter Catechism


----------



## JohnGill

Fantastic!


----------



## JohnGill

Rednecks don't have accents. Only Yankees have accents.


----------

